# electric yellow is very skinny!



## australia (Jul 22, 2007)

i have a electric yellow and it has been realy skinny for 2 weeks now, it still eats and swims around! what can i treat my fish with and what causes this?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may be internal parasites.

Have you lost any other fish recently? Added any new fish without quarantine?

Are any of your fish refusing food?

How is the weight on the rest of them? Do they look normal?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your tank maintenance routine?

What size tank is this?

What is the full stock list?

Any white stringy feces?

Reclusive behaviour?

We really need alot more info in order to help you!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Its most likely an internal parasite if he eats but can never gain any weight. I have seen and heard of people treating the fish with Maracyn-Two which is an internal parasite medication.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Maracyn II is an antibiotic, and not recommended for internal parasites.

Here are it's uses:

For infections of fin and tail rot, popeye, gill disease, dropsy, septicemia, secondary and internal infections. Effective even when fish won't eat. Includes: eight broad-spectrum, non-toxic antibiotic Powder for a five-day treatment. Use of a hospital tank is recommended.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Straight from Dr. Fosters and Smith...

"A broad-spectrum antibiotic for *internal or external gram-negative bacterial infections*. Effective treatment for fin and tail rot, popeye, gill disease, dropsy, bleeding or red streaks, secondary and internal infections. Also helps treat sick fish that will not eat. Active ingredient: Minocycline. For freshwater, use 2 packets per 10 gallons first day. For saltwater, use 1 packet per 10 gallons first day"

So it seems as if it would work. I myself have never tried it. Even in your statement it says...

"secondary and internal infections"

I have never had to use this medication, but i have heard of people using this to cure the skinny fish disease.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Parasites are not a "bacterial infection". :wink:


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Ill just stick to my rule,

When in doubt, use clout.

Meds i tell ya :roll:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Meds may be necessary, I agree. :thumb:

I'm not sure they have access to Clout in Australia, though!

Since the yellow lab is still eating normally, getting it to ingest an antiparasitic medication might be best!


----------

